# Got yet ANOTHER Comanchee



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I still drive the 01 wrangler, my wife still drives the 11 Liberty my oldest son still has the 86 Comanche running and pretty darn good too, now my youngest son has his first vehicle, a 89 Jeep Comanche eliminator 
the 89 doesn't run though, engine turns fine if you use a socket on the flywheel, but the fuel injectors are out the rail is off and all vac lines are dangling around, he's 15 and pretty good with vehicles so since he bought it( 350) with his own money we towed it back home and hopefully he'll have it running when he gets his license


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That'll be good for him......he'll learn assembling and troubleshooting......along with reading schematics for electrical and vac routing.

My first was a hand me down from my father........a very abused '57 Chevy. An older friend pulled the engine and showed me how to disassemble it......:thumb:. Lack of oil changes caused serious sludge and scarring of the crank journals.......the engine wound up on the scrap pile. The only things that were salvaged were the 'power-pack' heads from the 220HP 283ci engine. I bought a '58 BelAir that had been diagnosed with a broken rod......for some reason I didn't believe the finding. $20 and I had my second vehicle.....that I drove on 7 cyls til the 10-day tags expired. The last trip I made in the '58 was to my friend's place to pull the engine.......it had a broken valve spring. The heads ended up in the scrap pile and replaced with the 220HP heads from my old engine......after they had a 'valve job'. Learned alot from my first car.......and the help of my friend.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I think the only technical hand-me-down car I ever received was my '74 MG Midget. I helped my dad restore it and just recently he purchased a '70 MGB GT.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Never had a hand me down car that I didn't have to buy. Nor did I give my 2 kids cars either. I bought and sold my first car when I was 15, never old enough to drive on the street.

Replaced my first engine at like 16. It was easy compared to today cars, 1950 Ford flat head V8. My Dad was never around so I did it all by myself.

Your boy will learn something.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had originally planned to give them both their first car, but thanks to the govt raising everything except my paycheck they had to buy their own. But yea it gives them BOTH experience at working on cars


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> the 89 doesn't run though,


Best kind of car for a 15 yr old, just make sure he spends his money on getting it running first and not wheels, carpeting, fuzzy dice


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> Best kind of car for a 15 yr old, just make sure he spends his money on getting it running first and not wheels, carpeting, fuzzy dice


Never had the fuzzy dice......:laugh:

Chrome reverse with Mickey's on the rear........went from PowerGlide to T-10 and Hurst shifter.....eventually. 

Yeps, engines were a lot easier to pull back then.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

He wants to just get it running for now, and at 15 with little to no experience you guys should see what he did to the old brake master revisour, it had surface rust, so he removed it and when he got done I inspected it inside and out and it looks brand new. if he does the same quality to the rest of the truck, it'll be done sooner than he originally thought,


----------

